
Show HN: A curated list of the best file transfer tools and services - kiza
https://fastest.fish/
======
kiza
Hey HN,

This project was originally a peer to peer transfer tool but between legal
worries and the lack of monetisation options I never had enough time and
motivation to put in the work that was needed to make it great. Instead I
decided to host a curated list of the best file transfer tools instead to help
others.

Let me know if I'm missing any good ones!

